# regucol



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

well i bought this stuff from the health food stor you mix it with water or juice and then have another glass of just water or juice by itself after. its a blend of psyllium husks,fructo-oligosaccharides,lactobactillus acidophilus and bifidobacterium bifidum(50 million live organisms per gram at a time of manufacture)i was just going to get plain psyllium husks for soluble firbe but reading the back they sound dangerous! like a choking hazzard, this powder form says similar on the back but it just tells you to take it with one glass then have another after and doesnt mention continual drinking through the day, the other worried me because sometimes if im at work i dont get chance to drink regularly and sometimes dont drink enough and i dont want that stuff expanding in my throat or gut and hurting me - has anyone heard of or used this stuff before and can give me any advise?


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

I've never tried it but concerning psyllium husks being a choking hazard, the husks absorb water so it becomes thick. I've taken psyllium husk for a long time and it's used in many fiber supplements such as Metamucil.


----------

